# Minimum sprayer for elastomeric



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

What would be the realistic minimum size of sprayer to push elastomeric? 


ps...anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think I would go any smaller than a Graco 190.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Should have at least 1GPM for most elasto's. Ive seen it done with less, but I wouldnt make a habit of it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I was thinking the Graco 395. I don't know the comparable Titan.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> I don't think I would go any smaller than a Graco 190.



...or the Wagner on isle 14?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I was thinking the Graco 395. I don't know the comparable Titan.


Titan 440 is the comp. 

Dunno min specs but I use a Graco 5900... but that's no help to your question....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dunno min specs but I use a Graco 5900... but that's no help to your question....


5900 ----> 1.6GPM :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

My mistake, I have the 395, meant to write 695.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

695 should handle it


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

2 gallon per minute. speeflo 6900, 8900 is better. good elastomeric is thick.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I would prefer to keep it to Graco, but not mandatory. 

Not interested in a gas powered, I'm not a high production guy. 

I'm serious if someone has a 695 or comparable feel free to PM me...thanks. 




gotta to to work.....


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I would prefer to keep it to Graco, but not mandatory.
> 
> Not interested in a gas powered, I'm not a high production guy.
> 
> ...


I feel like we go through similar ideas/feelings man! I went through the "must have a sprayer for elastomeric" period a few months ago, but realized that almost no one has requested it, and the times in which I will actually use it are minimal: cutting and rolling it will suffice.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use speeflo 6900 8900 and the 12000 I always recommend buying the biggest sprayer that you can afford. You can always turn the pressure down.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> We use speeflo 6900 8900 and the 12000 I always recommend buying the biggest sprayer that you can afford. You can always turn the pressure down.


Right, but then again, simply moving it around can be a PITA. If hes not doing a ton of elasto/dryfall having a giant heavy pump may turn into an expensive dust collector. I say get the smallest big pump....if that makes sense :blink:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I feel like we go through similar ideas/feelings man! I went through the "must have a sprayer for elastomeric" period a few months ago, but realized that almost no one has requested it, and the times in which I will actually use it are minimal: cutting and rolling it will suffice.



I also find that Elasto-wall needs much smaller tip requirements than most elastomerics as well, so you can get away with a smaller pump. The stuff is like pudding, but I've thrown it through some pretty small machines with success.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Right, but then again, simply moving it around can be a PITA. If hes not doing a ton of elasto/dryfall having a giant heavy pump may turn into an expensive dust collector. I say get the smallest big pump....if that makes sense :blink:


The 6900 can be moved easily by one person.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I say get the smallest big pump....if that makes sense :blink:



Yup....that's 'exactly' what I meant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I feel like we go through similar ideas/feelings man! I went through the "must have a sprayer for elastomeric" period a few months ago, but realized that almost no one has requested it, and the times in which I will actually use it are minimal: cutting and rolling it will suffice.



Save for the 'take care of pregnant wife' feelings. :jester:

I have two jobs pending that would justify buying a used one if I can find one.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have the airlessco 690 and the shop I use to work for ran graco 695 for most of their commercial paint. We did a head to head test of the 2 and really couldn't tell any difference between the 2. 

I run the speeflo atlas 30:1 it is compared to the 6900 speeflo now.

Just picked up a rock catcher for the 690 and the tech tells me the graco is much better of a spray rig than the airlessco. 

The tech I take my machines to says he would run elasto through the graco but not the airlessco. to use my speeflo instead.

He also said I could run elasto through the
airlessco but not any great quantity.

So my final answer graco 695 speeflo 6900


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Graco 795 but the Graco 1095 is a much better choice as it can easily push block fillers as well.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rob...I bet dollars to doughnuts your tech likes Graco better because they're easier to diagnose and fix. If he knew anything of the actual design, the Airlessco is by far the superior design in all areas. From the motor, to the fluid section, to the electronics. Graco bought Airlessco several years ago and left the design of the pumps alone. The only change I've seen has been the prime valve.

If you want a hydraulic pump, Speeflo makes the best IMO.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

BC_Painter who makes elasto-wall. Not worthy


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

robladd said:


> BC_Painter who makes elasto-wall. Not worthy



General Paint up in Canada


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Sean. minimum I would suggest would be a 795 but would push for the 1095. Then you would also have no problems with block fillers and dryfall


----------



## Cosworth (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone ever fine finished elastomeric? I have a job coming up where the boss wants me to spray out some aluminum roofs, which were powder coated when new, but now are badly oxidized. Been pressure washed, scuffed, I was hoping to use something like a 311 tip to give a level safety from sagging. I think a tip like a 319 will leave no room for overlap and be prone to sagging.
I think it's the wrong product for the job, but I'm not the boss.
Cheers from Victoria, BC


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Cosworth said:


> Anyone ever fine finished elastomeric? I have a job coming up where the boss wants me to spray out some aluminum roofs, which were powder coated when new, but now are badly oxidized. Been pressure washed, scuffed, I was hoping to use something like a 311 tip to give a level safety from sagging. I think a tip like a 319 will leave no room for overlap and be prone to sagging.
> I think it's the wrong product for the job, but I'm not the boss.
> Cheers from Victoria, BC


What product are you using? 

Elastomerics need a x17 + to work. On the roof that your talking about I would use either devflex or Pitt Tech.


----------



## Cosworth (Apr 8, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> What product are you using?
> 
> Elastomerics need a x17 + to work. On the roof that your talking about I would use either devflex or Pitt Tech.


I'm waiting to here back from the boss on the product, but I have real concerns spraying some areas with a tip which will be prone to sagging from overlaps and acute angles. I don't even think they make a 317, 319, let alone a 217, 219 this job will require a selection of tips for different areas. I'm going to try a bunch of different tips and see which ones fit my requirements.
I'll get back to you on the product.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Cosworth said:


> I'm waiting to here back from the boss on the product, but I have real concerns spraying some areas with a tip which will be prone to sagging from overlaps and acute angles. I don't even think they make a 317, 319, let alone a 217, 219 this job will require a selection of tips for different areas. I'm going to try a bunch of different tips and see which ones fit my requirements.
> I'll get back to you on the product.


They make them in those sizes. The first number is the fan size times 2. The last two numbers are your orface size, to small of an orface and your top will be prime to clogging or not spray at all, to big and you will have lots of overspray thus wasting what could be copious amount of material. 

We typically use a 311 or 411 when spraying weathergaurd.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't stand spraying with something like the 319. Even though it is supposed to have a six inch fan it usually won't, from being blown out. So you have to move fast with like 75% overlap due to uneveness and amount of paint being put on per pass. If you move regular speed it will go on too heavy maybe, making you overlap less and it comes out uneven.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

This pump will move some elastomeric, it's an Amspray from late 80's I think. Don't know the model but when it pumps it's a beast. It shoots water 20 ft continually with tip out of housing and pressure all the way down.
If anyone knows model I'd like to know.
The person that gave it to me says it will push through 400ft of line.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Giant wheels to get through jobsite terrain


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Cosworth said:


> I'm waiting to here back from the boss on the product, but I have real concerns spraying some areas with a tip which will be prone to sagging from overlaps and acute angles. I don't even think they make a 317, 319, let alone a 217, 219 this job will require a selection of tips for different areas. I'm going to try a bunch of different tips and see which ones fit my requirements.
> I'll get back to you on the product.


It takes skill to make elastomeric sag. It's a thick coating - not like regular paint.....

And yes you can find tips in those sizes, though they'd probably have to be ordered in as they aren't as popular as 4XX or 5XX's.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a speeflo 4900 and it pushes elastomeric fine. I would suggest getting a gas or at least gas/electric if you don't already have one. Sometimes it is a pain to have the gas, but there has been jobs I wouldn't be able to do without it...I don't like running my small electric off of generators.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I gave up on the process of getting our seldom used 15 + year old Graco 495 Hi Boy repaired as it is almost impossible to find somebody on this Island that can fix it or at least find out why it won't power up . I had a couple that told me on here it is not worth fixing....and maybe it is not although it only has about 80 hours of spraying time on it at the most . I did find a new board for 140 US bucks if that is our problem and I might take a flyer and send for it . In the meantime I bought a 395 Low Boy for 999.00 Canadian at a Dulux outlet. I have to send something away for a bunch of free tips . I/we really needed a sprayer in the next 2 weeks and it should pay for itself in that time period . As a rule we don't spray very often . P& H...I might be in touch if we need help LOL .


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> What product are you using?
> 
> Elastomerics need a x17 + to work. On the roof that your talking about I would use either devflex or Pitt Tech.


X2 on the devflex!! Just did a metal roof with it last week man it turned out beautiful! Devflex PF with devflex HP on top. We used a new 519 I believe... corrugated metal roofing.


----------

